
How are young developers trained to cybersecurity? - Peyphour
Hi all,
I&#x27;m making a thesis for my engineering school and I would like to ask some questions for new developers who just entered the market.<p>Where did you study and how long was the formation ?<p>Did your formation provided you with cybersecurity training ?<p>And if yes, which aspects ?<p>And finally do you apply those in your current job ?<p>Optional: your age and location ?<p>Thanks for your responses !
======
world32
"How are young developer trained to cybersecurity?"

In short, they are not. Which is why you see so many high profile companies
being hacked all the time.

------
7373737373
Cybersecurity in general seems to be mostly approached in an after-the-hack,
damage control and -repair manner.

Actual security architecture deliberations are rare, the fundamental
properties of our tools, the operating systems, programming languages and
software, ignored and unquestioned.

Almost all systems are unable to provide secure modularity and resource
sharing, because they simply cannot isolate and account for the effects and
requirements of their components.

Since most systems we use and built on top of today emerged in the pre-
internet era, they were not built with these capabilities in mind.

------
Bucephalus355
First they are lied to and promised actual jobs even though the field is
incredibly unfairly hard to get into. Then they are told to take the hardest
possible cert that is often the least requested by HR, the OSCP.

~~~
world32
Please explain the experience that has led you to write such an awesomely
bitter post about this! :)

